# Egyptian arabic!?



## josmiler05

Hi all,
I am trying to find Egyptian arabic courses in Cornwall but no luck only arabic. I think I read somewhere that they are completely different, is this correct? Can anyone recommend a good book or cd-rom etc as I would like to learn alittle before I go.
Thanks.


----------



## Sam

josmiler05 said:


> Hi all,
> I am trying to find Egyptian arabic courses in Cornwall but no luck only arabic. I think I read somewhere that they are completely different, is this correct? Can anyone recommend a good book or cd-rom etc as I would like to learn alittle before I go.
> Thanks.


I got my little "Egyptian Arabic" guide book from waterstones. Think I found a audio tape thing too in my local library. Have to say though, was all good intentions, then I thought "screw it, I'll pick it up easier when I'm out there"... glad I only borrowed from the library and didn't buy. But the little guide book is very handy - I mostly used it for the alphabet and taught myself to read.


----------



## josmiler05

Sam said:


> I got my little "Egyptian Arabic" guide book from waterstones. Think I found a audio tape thing too in my local library. Have to say though, was all good intentions, then I thought "screw it, I'll pick it up easier when I'm out there"... glad I only borrowed from the library and didn't buy. But the little guide book is very handy - I mostly used it for the alphabet and taught myself to read.


Thanks Sam, I have a small phrase book but it's not that good! So just to check I do need to look for 'egyptian arabic'?


----------



## MaidenScotland

josmiler05 said:


> Thanks Sam, I have a small phrase book but it's not that good! So just to check I do need to look for 'egyptian arabic'?



Yes Egyptian Arabic is what you need, everyone in the arab world understand Egyptian Arabic.. try and get a phonetic phrase book,

Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy

I found the Lonely Planet Egyptian Arabic Phrasebook very good to start with, its pocket sized. It is more than just a phrasebook, it has a chapter on basic grammar which is very useful. Can be easily found at most bigger bookstores.


----------



## Beatle

There is a very good course book called Kalimni Arabi - I've used it one of my courses. It goes from basic level to more advanced.


----------



## Beatle

Beatle said:


> There is a very good course book called Kalimni Arabi - I've used it one of my courses. It goes from basic level to more advanced.


meant to say it comes with cds as well


----------



## Sam

Just found mine - it sounded very similar to what NZCowboy descirbes, but it's not lonely planet (well, doesn't say it on the book anyway!)

It's called Egyptian Arabic, the rough guide. It's also pocket sized and the best phrase book I've seen, as I mentioned before, I learnt to read using it, and it also has many phrases and grammar and lessons and other useful things including little pockets of useful information. There is a website printed Rough Guides | World travel guide and reference book publisher - not visited it but it may help.


----------



## wraith

josmiler05 said:


> Hi all,
> I am trying to find Egyptian arabic courses in Cornwall but no luck only arabic. I think I read somewhere that they are completely different, is this correct? Can anyone recommend a good book or cd-rom etc as I would like to learn alittle before I go.
> Thanks.


Hi, I'm using the rough guides phrasebook on egyptian arabic, I got it on amazon.
My wife is using the lonely planet phrasebook but we both just started so I can't say which is best.
On the internet they were both reviewed as very good by users, but Rough Guides phrasebook has free mp3 files from their website to accompany the phrasebook, which made it my choice.

As for a crash course in arabic I am using "15-minute arabic" from Eyewitness Travel which comes with a pocket-size book and CDs (easy to rip to an mp3 player) and has short 15 minute sessions that I find excellent to use during commutes or short breaks.

If I may give you a suggestion however, I am finding a booklet called "The Arabic Alphabet - How to Read & Write It" extremely useful, the authors are Nicholas Awde & Putros Samano. 

My strategy is to pick up the alphabet immediately (as I think this will be the biggest challenge upon arrival) and on a parallel line pick up the language through the crash course. The phrasebooks will be helpful once I'm over. Finally I am getting DVDs with arabic audio track to watch repeatedly first with english subtitles, then arabic subtitles, then no subtitles. I don't think it's useful to to watch through the entire movie, rather watch one or two chapters over and over.

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## wraith

Sam said:


> Just found mine - it sounded very similar to what NZCowboy descirbes, but it's not lonely planet (well, doesn't say it on the book anyway!)
> 
> It's called Egyptian Arabic, the rough guide. It's also pocket sized and the best phrase book I've seen, as I mentioned before, I learnt to read using it, and it also has many phrases and grammar and lessons and other useful things including little pockets of useful information. There is a website printed Rough Guides | World travel guide and reference book publisher - not visited it but it may help.


Hi Sam, just in case you don't know, you can download the audio files for your phrasebook, already in mp3 format on their website.
Cheers


----------



## josmiler05

Thanks everyone,
Thats a good list for me to check out, appreciate all your replies.


----------



## Sam

wraith said:


> Hi Sam, just in case you don't know, you can download the audio files for your phrasebook, already in mp3 format on their website.
> Cheers


Hi Wraith,

I didn't know - thanks, will check it out 

Sam


----------



## Helen Ellis

I have the Michel Thomas method Egyptian Arabic course, from Waterstones, Amazon or ebay.. Not cheap but it will give you a working knowledge and some basic grammar in the foundation course, this will give you plenty to start with. I have used the method for several languages before going to the country and find them easy to use, as long as you follow the instructions. It's based on learning the concept then building your own sentences so you understand instead of memorising. 
I have heard the Pimsleur course is good, I started it but found it too boring. 
With Michel Thomas you can say something immediately.It's very encouraging to do. Half a hour ish a day, plus some for going back when you need to (I did, lots), and you'll be competent and confident in a couple of weeks. Then add vocabulary as and when you need it.


----------



## Beatle

josmiler05 said:


> Hi all,
> I am trying to find Egyptian arabic courses in Cornwall but no luck only arabic. I think I read somewhere that they are completely different, is this correct? Can anyone recommend a good book or cd-rom etc as I would like to learn alittle before I go.
> Thanks.


Hi

I just realised that you asked whether Egyptian Arabic was different from the Arabic courses you can take in England. 

I study both Modern Standard Arabic (MSA) and Egyptian Colloquial as a hobby. I take classes in MSA in the UK as I can't find classes in Egyptian Colloquial in the UK. A beginners class in MSA isn't too dissimilar to Egyptian Colloquial as the alphabet is almost identical and many of the words are similar. Studying MSA has limitations as it's not very practical - when I just studied MSA I could discuss basic political concepts in Arabic but couldn't ask for a fork in a restaurant. However, you pick up Egyptian Colloquial quite quickly if you have studied MSA, so it's definitely not a waste of time taking an MSA course.


----------



## josmiler05

Thanks Helen and Beatle I will check all information, I think a book with cd's also would be helpful .
Cheers.


----------



## josmiler05

Hi all,
Just thought I would let you know I decided on the 'Michel Thomas method arabic foundation course', It's brilliant you start putting sentences together very early on and it was on offer on Amazon!! Excellent! My friend and I are helping each other which gives us encouragement!


----------



## kilobatra

josmiler05 said:


> Hi all,
> I am trying to find Egyptian arabic courses in Cornwall but no luck only arabic. I think I read somewhere that they are completely different, is this correct? Can anyone recommend a good book or cd-rom etc as I would like to learn alittle before I go.
> Thanks.


'kullu tamam' by manfred woidich and rabha heinen-nasr, with cd-rom is the best book you can buy.


----------



## Sam

josmiler05 said:


> Hi all,
> Just thought I would let you know I decided on the 'Michel Thomas method arabic foundation course', It's brilliant you start putting sentences together very early on and it was on offer on Amazon!! Excellent! My friend and I are helping each other which gives us encouragement!



:clap2:


You'll be running circles around us in no time!!! Sah?! 

Sam


----------



## josmiler05

Sam said:


> :clap2:
> 
> 
> You'll be running circles around us in no time!!! Sah?!
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam,
Lol.... thanks but If I can just remember some basics I'd be happy!! Hope your ok, sorry about your trouble. x


----------



## wachwurd

wraith said:


> Hi Sam, just in case you don't know, you can download the audio files for your phrasebook, already in mp3 format on their website.
> Cheers



Ha! That was awesome, thanks wraith. :clap2:


----------



## ASAMY

Hi everybody

it is my first time here in this forum.

I want to say that it is better to learn Modern Standard Arabic (MSA) which is the language that we-Egyptians-study in schools.

Egyptian arabic is just a way to communicate easier and faster in Egypt. All Arab countries have their own dialects and some are not understandable for us (Egyptians) like the Moroccan or Algerian dialects. In this case we stick to the MSA to be able to communicate with each other

so learning MSA will make you understandable in any Arab country.

of course Egyptian dialect is famous but in my opinion, learning MSA is better


----------

